# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Chuẩn bị kinh nghiệm đi Nhật Bản

## yeuhanoi

(Didau.org) - Nhắc đến Sushi, kimono, geisha hay hoa anh đào…ai cũng hiểu là đang nói về Nhật Bản. Dù nổi tiếng là một đất nước có giá sinh hoạt đắt đỏ hạng nhất thế giơí nhưng đó không phải là lí do ngăn cản du khách Việt Nam đến với đất nước của những nụ hoa anh đào quyến rũ này. Tuy nhiên có khá nhiều điều bạn cần phải lưu tâm khi đến Nhật. 

*1. Nhập cảnh*

Người nước ngoài khi nhập cảnh vào Nhật Bản phải chụp hình chân dung và dấu vân tay nhằm tăng cường an Ninh cho quốc gia Nhật trước nạn khủng bố cũng như để tránh các trường hợp tái nhập cảnh đối với những người đã từng bị trục xuất khỏi Nhật Bản.


Người Việt Nam muốn nhập cảnh vảo Nhật Bản buộc phải có Visa do đại sứ quán Nhật cấp. Không như các quốc gia trong Đông Nam Á, thủ tục xin cấp visa Nhật Bản khá phức tạp. Bạn nên tham khảo hướng dẫn trên trên website của Đại sứ quán Nhật Bản tại Việt Nam và chuẩn bị thật kĩ lưỡng trước khi tiến hành thủ tục xin cấp Visa.

*2. Trang phục:*
Ngay khi bước chân đến Nhật, bạn đã nên ăn mặc lịch sự, gọn gàng nếu không muốn bị hải quan làm khó dễ vì người Nhật rất coi trọng vẻ bề ngoài. Khi bước vào quán ăn hay một gia đình người Nhật, bạn phải cởi giày. 

*3. Đổi tiền:*
Đa số các máy ATM ở Nhật không chấp nhận thẻ nước ngoài nên bạn cũng nên chuẩn bị một lượng tiền mặt đủ để chi tiêu trong chuyến du lịch. Bạn cũng đừng sợ bị mất cắp, an ninh ở Nhật tốt nên tỉ lệ trộm cắp khá thấp.

Nếu cân đổi tiền, bạn có thể đổi tại ngân hàng ngọai giao, quầy giao dịch ở các khách sạn cũng như cửa hàng lớn ở Nhật.

*4. Ăn ở*
Người Nhật rất kỹ tính và cầu kỳ trong ăn uống, chơi bời… nhiều khi đến mức… khó chịu: “Cái gì cũng được nâng lên thành nghệ thuật”. Món ăn Nhật không chú ý đến số lượng mà thường nhỏ nhắn, với hương vị nhẹ nhàng thanh tao. Thức ăn của Nhật chia thành hai phần: tempura và sushi. Tempura là thức ăn đã đun (rán, nấu…), Sushi là những món ăn tươi nguyên chất – “sống”.

Nhìn món ăn Nhật khá bắt mắt nhưng không phải là dễ ăn với nhiều du khách Việt Nam. Đặc biệt là Sushi, nếu không hợp bạn có thể bị đau bụng nếu ăn món này.


Một điều quan trọng cần lưu ý là ăn uống ở xứ này không hề rẻ. Nếu bạn có nhiều tiền thì hãy vào những nhà hàng sang trọng, còn nếu không thì hãy trở lại những quán ăn bình dân, bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy những món trong những nhà hàng của người Triều Tiên, Đài Loan, Ấn Độ, Việt Nam…

Để tiết kiệm, bạn nên ở những khách sạn rẻ tiền. Giá phòng khách sạn Nhật trung bình khỏang 70USD/đêm, nhưng phòng hơi chật chội. Nếu ở khách sạng lớn thì giá phòng khá đắt.


*5. Mua sắm:*

Trái ngược với giá cả sinh hoạt đắt đỏ, hàng hóa (đặc biệt là đồ điện tử, dân dụng) ở Nhật lại không quá đắt như người Việt thường nghĩ trong khi chất lượng của những mặt hàng “made in Japan” thì khỏi phải bàn. Nếu bạn có khoản giắt lưng kha khá, hãy đến thánh địa của đồ điện tử Akihabara hoặc khu bán đồ điện tử ở Shinjnku – Tokyo. Ngoài ra, Tokyo có rất nhiều chợ trời. Bạn muốn gì ở đây cũng có. Những chợ trời lớn ở Tokyo thường tập trung ở khu lăng mộ Hanazono (Shinjuku) và Togo-jinja (Harajuku).


Người Nhật vốn chặt chẽ và tiết kiệm, vì vậy trong phong cách mua sắm họ có thói quen mặc cả. Bạn đừng ngại mặc cả khi mua hàng tại Nhật, người ta sẽ không đánh giá bạn “keo” đâu. Ngược lại, có thể họ còn nhìn bạn bằng con mắt rất đáng yêu.

*6. Tiền boa:*
Nhật Bản cũng giống như nhiều nước Châu Á, không có thói quen cho tiền boa. Vì một số các nhà ăn lớn trong hóa đơn đã bao gồm 10-15 % phí phục vụ. Thậm chí trong các viện thẩm mỹ, cắt tóc, quán rượu cũng bao gồm phí này.

----------

